# How is Morsi gonna react to this............



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Renewed sectarian clashes in Dahshur injure 15 security officers | Egypt Independent

No comment.........


It will just be very interesting to see what reaction Morsi and his gang are gonna take after this


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

DeadGuy said:


> Renewed sectarian clashes in Dahshur injure 15 security officers | Egypt Independent
> 
> No comment.........
> 
> ...


There won't be any reaction.

Instead, meet the new boss, same as the old boss, will let the judicial system handle it and, as always, you-know-which-group will be wrong.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

expatagogo said:


> There won't be any reaction.
> 
> Instead, meet the new boss, same as the old boss, will let the judicial system handle it and, as always, you-know-which-group will be wrong.


Wouldn't really mind it if the new ar$e turned out to be the same old one, cause so far, and not only concerning this specific "situation", he seems to be a lot worse........:ranger:


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

I knew it!

ElBaradei calls for harsh punishment to deter sectarian strife in Egypt - Politics - Egypt - Ahram Online

_Egyptian President Mohamed Morsi has ordered authorities to punish the culprits of recent sectarian clashes in the town of Dahshur, Giza "to the full extent of the law," Morsi spokesman Yasser Ali said Thursday.

"President Morsi closely monitored the Dahshur incident yesterday and today," Ali said. "His Excellency has ordered the relevant authorities to strictly implement the law and not allow anyone to violate it."

"He stressed that warm relations between Egyptian citizens, Muslims and Christians, should remain intact," the presidential spokesman added. "He also underscored that he would never allow anyone to attack public or private property or terrorise any Egyptian citizen."_

Leave it to the "authorities."


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

expatagogo said:


> I knew it!
> 
> ElBaradei calls for harsh punishment to deter sectarian strife in Egypt - Politics - Egypt - Ahram Online
> 
> ...


Exactly........

And like you said earlier, it's obvious which "group" was "wrong"...........I mean the Christian guy did burn the Muslim guy's shirt after all! How dare he


----------

